# Xeray 250 Watt HID Flashlight Project Discussions



## BVH (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems appropriate to start a new thread unique to an HID project that Dan has talked about. By starting this thread, I'm not implying that a light will or won't be produced. This is just a place to talk about it if and when there is anything to talk about. Here's a copy of his post in another thread:

"We are working on a 250 watt HID (metal Halide, not short arc Xenon) to run on 24/28 VDC, over 22,000 lumens bulb output. We will be using a premium quality Electroformed reflector on this project. 6 or 8 inches (preferred) diameter reflector. It is also hot restrikeable. This project should be "ready for primetime" within 6 months. The testing we have done so far, it very obviously lights up the mountainside well over 1.5 miles away. No vision enhancement needed to see it with the naked eye".

This sounds very exciting!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea to start a new thread about this - it was off-topic in the other thread.

Here are the other responses to XeRay's post in that thread:




BVH said:


> Dan, will this be an aircraft oriented light or something "portable" ish?





XeRay said:


> Likely BOTH.
> Dan





liteitup said:


> thats why you guys forgot about the barnburner huh? gonna make the barnburner look like a candle... lol





windstrings said:


> Only 22000 lumens?........ what grade of plutonium are you using?





Patriot said:


> Sounds like a very exciting development from XeVision!


----------



## BVH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great idea, DM and thank you for bringing it all together.


----------



## liteitup (Feb 1, 2010)

why.... why??? .... if this comes out all my current hid projects are going to be antiquated... haha

would love to see some more details on this light. cough... cough...


----------



## XeRay (Feb 1, 2010)

liteitup said:


> why.... why??? .... if this comes out all my current hid projects are going to be antiquated... haha
> 
> would love to see some more details on this light. cough... cough...


 
Sorry, you will have to wait a while for that.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 2, 2010)

XeRay said:


> The testing we have done so far, it very obviously lights up the mountainside well over 1.5 miles away. No vision enhancement needed to see it with the naked eye


 
I'm stumped how that kind of range is able to be accomplished without a high luminance short arc lamp. Is it some sort of hybrid type HID lamp?


----------



## XeRay (Feb 2, 2010)

get-lit said:


> I'm stumped how that kind of range is able to be accomplished without a high luminance short arc lamp. Is it some sort of hybrid type HID lamp?


 
With a high (premium Mil.spec) quality reflector and coatings and good collumation it is quite easy. The arc is larger than a Xenon short arc. The BB and the Mule both reach out 0.5-0.75 mile easily with about 8000 lumens. Just imagine, with a premium reflector, 6 or 8 inches in diameter and 22,000 bulb Lumens. 

The right bulb is very important to this project, not giving out that info at this point.

I am sure others will "chime in" here regarding your question.


----------



## Lips (Feb 2, 2010)

Any general hints about size/weight. How about size/type of battery. How many amps being pulled. Just curious, not looking to copy 




I know your chomping at the bit to do another group buy :sick2:




.


----------



## Lips (Feb 2, 2010)

Tuff crowd
























.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 2, 2010)

Lips said:


> Tuff crowd
> 
> 
> 
> .


 

*What Goes Around Comes Around*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds exciting.:thumbsup:


----------



## cue003 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dan if you need anymore "beta" testers, let me know. 

Curtis.


----------



## tdurand (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds like a winner!
I'm in!


T


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, you certainly tried Bob. I guess we'll all know more in August. In the meantime we could each post our home videos of dark energy here.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, a reasonable ETA would be helpful for savings etc, otherwise few will be able to participate in a group buy in a timely manner since the time frame of GB's are usually limited.

Also approx weight would be helpful to know if it will be a viable option for a portable light, otherwise we save for naught if being easily portable is a major factor.

22000 lumens alone seems feasible.... but it will take a respectable battery bank to power that if any reasonable runtime is to be expected... that means weight!

We are talking close to 3 times the lumens of the BB and the Mule, if that means 3 times the weight, it would be good to know.


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 19, 2010)

About Time! This kind of light should be standard for High end Flashlights.

I hope this becomes a reality.


----------



## k123e2001 (Mar 16, 2010)

I want one :twothumbs


----------



## petersmith6 (Mar 17, 2010)

would sugest a back pack mounted power pack,it would be alot more comftable to carry for any duration.also it would be a simple task to swap power packs and be up and running in seconds rather than waiting to charge.also if you use 24volt input it would be compatible with many militry vehicle electrics..just a thought.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, looks like I picked a great time to start visiting the forum again. Dan, any rough estimate as to price on this bad boy?


----------



## XeRay (Mar 18, 2010)

lasercrazy said:


> Wow, looks like I picked a great time to start visiting the forum again. Dan, any rough estimate as to price on this bad boy?


 
Sorry, Its all a bit early for that.


----------



## Litbobber (May 12, 2010)

I know its still a bit early but any news on this?

Thanks


----------



## XeRay (May 12, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> I know its still a bit early but any news on this?
> 
> Thanks


 
The electroformed reflector is being finalized.

The ballast shape and size is still in process.


----------



## karlthev (May 12, 2010)

Eyes and interest open on this one!



Karl


----------



## mrwhite1 (May 13, 2010)

Dan, I had contacted you a couple weeks ago about one of your 75W lights or LE use, specifically crime scene but in leu of this thread I may hold off if you think the project will be produced and sold before end of year? 

That's an unbelievable amount of lumen! I applaud you for pushing the lighting envelope and wanting to make it in a portable / hand held version. Granted something like that is a very niche market, but for those of us in the niche, I can't wait! I'd be willing to send you some $ to put me on the list.
Matt


----------



## XeRay (May 13, 2010)

mrwhite1 said:


> Dan, I had contacted you a couple weeks ago about one of your 75W lights or LE use, specifically crime scene but in leu of this thread I may hold off if you think the project will be produced and sold before end of year?
> 
> That's an unbelievable amount of lumen! I applaud you for pushing the lighting envelope and wanting to make it in a portable / hand held version. Granted something like that is a very niche market, but for those of us in the niche, I can't wait! I'd be willing to send you some $ to put me on the list.
> Matt


 
This is WAY "over the top" for any crime scene needs. This would have search and rescue applications but not for close in work.


----------



## windstrings (May 13, 2010)

Unless everyone else on the scene wants to wear black sunglasses!


----------



## mrwhite1 (May 13, 2010)

lol, perhaps I should clarify. I'm not suggesting using the device for looking around inside a house for evidence and accidentially catching the drapes on fire with the beam of light. 

There are a lot of rural areas here in Ohio, and a lot of flat ground. So when arriving at a scene this light it would be great for scanning anything in the nearby area to ensure the area is safe / secure or while searching for missing victims and suspects. There are definitely open fields around here that would give the light all the distance it wants!

Additionally various outside crime scenes / drive by shootings are often spread over large areas. This makes finding evidence that had been thrown / ejected from vehicles sometimes challenging. I cant think of too many situations when a first responder is in the dark, in an unknown area, and being in a possible life threatening situation would be thinking... man this flashlight is too bright! The quicker a crime scene responder can access the situation, the sooner they can start putting together the 'big picture' of an area and what happened.

Realize I'm talking about rural areas here, not city use. This light would be utilized as indented, to light up and search the largest amount of unknown area possible thereby increasing situational awareness when going into a potientially dangerious situation.

Of course if those reasons aren't good enough, how about I'm obsessed with having the biggest and best equipment, and your light will be hands down the undisputed king of illumination! I will have to have one for my collection!


----------



## Litbobber (May 14, 2010)

XeRay said:


> The electroformed reflector is being finalized.
> 
> The ballast shape and size is still in process.



Thanks Dan,cant wait for this bad boy to come out,good luck with everything on this.


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2010)

This is excellent news. I know there's a sizeable investment in the reflector design so this is a big step. I'm intensely eager to get some more clues as this project advances.


----------



## BadHobbit (May 15, 2010)

WhooWheee ... sounds perfect for marine applications. I have a 30 foot diesel powered fishing boat with a 24 volt electrical system. Up til now, I've held a Polarion or BarnBurner out the helm window when entering narrow harbors. But this sounds like a perfect set up for roof mounting. Will be keeping an eye out for developments ...


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 8, 2010)

BUMP!!! I can feel the lumens boiling my blood!!!!!

250W Speechless.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 9, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Unless everyone else on the scene wants to wear black sunglasses!



LOL! More like welding goggles.


----------



## Falco (Aug 23, 2010)

It's not my intention to necropost, but has their been any developments on this project? Sounds like an awesome light!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 24, 2010)

I've never heard of necroposting, but I bet the reflector electroforming is done, and they are still jiggling the ballast details.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Aug 24, 2010)

The project is going slower now that everyone involved is blind....


----------



## XeRay (Aug 24, 2010)

Apollo Cree said:


> The project is going slower now that everyone involved is blind....


 
We cant get anymore "traction" in this project because someone keeps moving our office furniture. I hope everyone "gets" this joke.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 24, 2010)

XeRay said:


> We cant get anymore "traction" in this project because someone keeps moving our office furniture. I hope everyone "gets" this joke.



I firmly believe a good joke should never be explained, but perhaps that obviates an inverse relationship with humor when explaining it is necessary. 

I figure this could either be a result of all your employees being blinded by the uber-bright light, and bumping into furniture, thereby never being able to see where things used to be, or what I would put in the category of good news--namely you are growing beyond your existing space and need to move.

So you'll have to decide if you want to err on the side of explaining your joke which nullifies it's authentic humor, in favor of announcing more good news in this otherwise depressing economy to which I raise a glass, toasting to your hard-earned success.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 24, 2010)

Eloquent as always LL!



Karl


----------



## BVH (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 to Karl's post.


----------



## Summer Heat (Aug 27, 2010)

Why was the Xeray discontinued? Is this new project light going to be the new Xeray replacement? I thought the BarnBurner didn't get into production because of brightness issues with the public and now this monster light has come about.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 27, 2010)

Somehow I don't get the feeling this one will be held in one hand as you dog walk in the late evening! 

Plus, when the Barnburner came out it was cutting edge with nothing else close to it in brightness hence the caution for legal issues from careless users.

Usually as the price goes up, the careless users go down!


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA (Sep 10, 2010)

Could you possibly estimate....ROUGHLY...release time for this flashlight XeRay?


----------



## XeRay (Sep 23, 2010)

FILA BRAZILIA said:


> Could you possibly estimate....ROUGHLY...release time for this flashlight XeRay?


 
Sorry, I was out of country for almost 3 weeks. Business and Vacation both.

Realistically 1st 1/2 of 2011

Additionally, Our new dive light will release (production) by the end of this year. We have looked at every dive light on the market and believe we offer a superior unit to many we have looked at from around the world.

Will offer both tank mounted battery versions as well as integrated battery. Dual power output.


----------



## tdurand (Sep 23, 2010)

XeRay said:


> Sorry, I was out of country for almost 3 weeks. Business and Vacation both.
> 
> Realistically 1st 1/2 of 2011
> 
> ...


 
Oh snap! I can't wait!


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting news. 
As for the portable 250W unit-
What about weight including battery, runtime and apprx. price?
Do you have this information available ATM XeRay?







XeRay said:


> Sorry, I was out of country for almost 3 weeks. Business and Vacation both.
> 
> Realistically 1st 1/2 of 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 27, 2010)

What will this light look like and what kind of body will use? I need one of these.:devil:


----------



## XeRay (Sep 29, 2010)

FILA BRAZILIA said:


> Interesting news.
> As for the portable 250W unit-
> What about weight including battery, runtime and apprx. price?
> Do you have this information available ATM XeRay?


 
Nothing to show or tell at this time. Got to wait for "prime time" (unveiling).


----------



## BVH (Apr 13, 2011)

Dan, is it Prime Time yet?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 13, 2011)

BVH said:


> Dan, is it Prime Time yet?



Sounds like a Brian Reagan (comedian) punchline, especially given that it's been another 7 months.

I was just thinking that if this product ever goes into production, I kind of hope that it's a 6" reflector rather than an 8". I just can't imagine using an 8" reflector light for any extravehicular activity. I know that some used BB's and XE50's for some spelunking work, which is a data point that I really respected about those models. Also, I hope it's has at least a minimal water resistance rating and can handle a dunk or a splash.


----------



## BVH (Apr 13, 2011)

A lot can be done with a 6" reflector. My 360 Watt Locator uses a 5" and throws very well. A 6" would be like having your cake and eating it, too. I'm making as assumption that this light will somehow be aircraft related, or at least the technology will have been born out of the aviation industry. Therefore, it should meet your desires for water resistance. Putting my 8-Ball predictor away now.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Starts to smell like a vapor ware?


----------



## BVH (Apr 13, 2011)

Some type of prototype was in existence quite some time ago as referred to in my 1st post Quote of a post by Dan describing some long range performance. I would guess that if it's financially feasible, it will become a reality.


----------



## karlthev (May 14, 2011)

Hmm, hmm, hmm.....:wave:



Karl


----------



## BVH (Jun 8, 2011)

Just another little bump.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 22, 2011)

indeed "BUMP" anxiety is attacking me! cant wait to see this mod in action!


----------



## stollman (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump...I wonder if Xevision is still working on this project?


----------



## EMC2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys I am working on just about the same thing but could go up to 300w. I need a little help with selecting a few items so if you are interested please help me out with the "first maglite suggestions wanted" in the incandescent forum. I have speced many parts but need suggestions for the socket and reflector. Sorry if I posted in the wrong forum the first time but I am ready to roll and want to build asap. I can also machine or build any part required but really wanted to support those who have already made these products or have contributed to this forum. No need to reinvent the wheel unless needed and no reason to wait either.


----------



## yifu (Dec 18, 2011)

Bump! Really interested to see what comes out of this year long project.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 16, 2012)

What ever came of this?


----------



## windstrings (Apr 16, 2012)

'll answer it because I bet no one else will....

Ever had a passion of interest... a hobby or great adventure... but never enough inspiration and motivation to actually do it?

These projects take lots of time and energy dealing with the public "even though its fun", and in the process is not cost effective compared to spending that same energy doing business with high paying customers......

A curse of being talented at something....... you name it.. motorcycles, guns, airplanes, boats, archery, diving.. . once you become big-time with the eagles, its hard to muck around with the mud ducks and justify it!

Sometimes these threads are nothing more than "feelers" to see what interest they may gender and whether there is enough to make it worth while to engineer a whole new project.


----------



## BVH (Apr 16, 2012)

Windy - where have you been? Seems like you're a blast from the past!


----------



## windstrings (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL!... been around.... busy as everyone..... still love flashlights.. getting ready to go to the DFW flashpaooza... "is that how you spell it?"... anyway, my latest passion is my Victory Vegas Arlen Ness Motorcycle.... all tricked out and stinkin fast!..... but I suppose 130mph in lickady split is not as fast as light!.....

Good to hear from you again... thanks for checking in and saying hello.

Seems we are always in search of the latest masterblaster of sorts... I do love the instant on of LED's for personal security though.....

Seems after having the old Xeray tweaked up to max, other than my Mule I haven't seen extraordinary improvements personally .... at least not enough to make me jump up and down and spend more money....

I think if someone wants to attract the crowds enough to empty their wallets, it will take something very portable, actually usable "not gigantic, obtrusive and clunky", and realistic battery life......

In search of the Holy Grail..... I know you've been working on some projects of your own.. but I never heard the final outcomes.... I know this is not the thread, but PM me if you have any enlightenment!


----------



## electromage (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there another thread on this that I missed? If not, this project must be dead, XeRay hasn't said anything in this thread since September 2010, and there was never any concrete information. It sounds like a fun concept, but it's not even vaporware at this point.


----------



## BVH (Apr 21, 2012)

With inflation over the years, I would expect the light to be introduced in a 300 Watt version.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 21, 2012)

If Dan "xeray" doesn't have time to mess with it.. maybe he could endorse and underwrite someone else to manage this project?

Surely there are tons of applications where it would be desired in search and rescue as well as hobbyist.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Windy! I remember back in one of the conversations where Dan expressed a personal concern and/or corporate liability risk about even the BB being abused with its really bright output light. May also have been a factor, but who knows for sure besides him? I see you sold your BB & Acro.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea, I'm bad about giving away or selling lights except the ones I actually use..... hard to build a collection that way.... but I tend to keep the best until I upgrade.
Just went to a light show and while there were many cool lights, I only brought a few which where my 1.9w blue laser, SR 90 Olight led, and my HID Mule... all of which were brightest/strongest in their category.

I did really like the catapult V3..... it actually held its own against my SR90.. while not as bright, it was amazing for its size.
I"ll be looking for one or similar because the SR90 is not super portable to throw in a suitcase or back pocket... its a real beast.

But good to hear from you again too!......

I can't speak for Dan, but when the BB first came out.. it was head and shoulders above the rest "by far" in its class.... good reason for liability concerns... but now I can't see that being an issue. Whether we buy a gun, bow, blowdart, or even a light not normally assumed to be dangerous... we are all responsible "ourselves" for how we use them.... hard to blame the manufacturer and say... Gee.. I didn't know it would burn me, or I didn't know if I shined it in a bicyclists eyes at night he would immediately run off a cliff or in the ditch and hit a tree..... LOL!

Good to see some of the old crew come out of the woodwork!.... those were fun days when we all rallied around the BB and sang its praises......
would be fun to see that again.....


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 25, 2012)

I remember reading about the Barn Burner when it was being concocted then seeing the beam shots post release and being floored by its performance. 

There just doesn't seem to be that level of development any more, maybe we're on the other side of the technological J curve now but it would be good to have something to be excited about once again.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 25, 2012)

The technology is there.... just risky to develop and expend too much capitol.
HID has lost its glimmer with the amazing advancements of LED.... "no warmup time.... in many cases exact kelvin of frequency, effects of strobe etc if needed etc.
They all still run pretty hot, but HID is hotter making it more dangerous if it inadvertently gets turned on while in storage or transit.

I've seem some pretty elaborate hosts for LED lights, but seems the HID stuff just isn't being developed too much.
Many of the auto's have had major problems with HID bulbs going out prematurely giving them a bad rap.

And not many folks are really willing to spend hundreds "(greater than 2 - 300.00) on a light they will rarely use except to showcase to their friends.

I find I use my small pocket lights far more than I ever would the others.... but like a big gun, theres nothing like it when you need it!

I'm still awaiting to see what BVH is releasing... "hint, Hint"....

He has some mighty fine looking projects going.... very powerful, focused with lots of throw and not too heavy.

But I also understand marketing this stuff can take the fun out of building it!


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 25, 2012)

windstrings said:


> The technology is there.... just risky to develop and expend too much capitol.
> HID has lost its glimmer with the amazing advancements of LED.... "no warmup time.... in many cases exact kelvin of frequency, effects of strobe etc if needed etc.
> They all still run pretty hot, but HID is hotter making it more dangerous if it inadvertently gets turned on while in storage or transit.
> 
> ...



well, it's not a leap in advancement, but with my Hand-Sun lights, i endeavored to make an HID useful and affordable. it has the throw alot of people are impressed with and desire for WoW factor, yet in flood mode, provides alot of useful light over a wide are. it's not horridly heavy, and at less then $200, the "everyman" can afford it. given it may not be as everyday useful as a LED EDC, but like u said, when ya need a big gun...


----------



## windstrings (Apr 25, 2012)

yea, with the introduction of HID at walmart, costco, cabelas etc, its hard for they hobbyist to come out profitable unless he blows away the competition.

While LED is quite impressive "like my Olight SR90", or the catapult V3 "much smaller", nothing stands up to the very high end HID's....

One factor not being mentioned here is the need for a massive sized reflector to really blow anyone away.... Reflectors are only so efficient and seems you have to really crank up the power, heat, battery weight etc for a negligible payoff with a given size reflector.

Whether LED or HID.... reflector size matters a lot.... and few people want to walk around with a massive light.

I do like my Mule... it turns night into day.... but you know you have a light in your hand when you carry it!


----------



## sven_m (May 1, 2012)

While the project might just have stalled, or never have been more than a "feeler" like Windstrings reminds, let alone LEDs being tough alternatives meanwhile,

I wonder if UHP lamps (200 atm.) aka beamer/projector lamps also might be a threat to such a project?
That's why my first question about the 250W metal halide project would be: what arc length?

After I have compared UHP and metal halide, I wouldn't want to fiddle again with arc lengths much higher than 1 mm, if _investing a lot of effort_.
And conventional metal halide bulbs have an arc length between 4 and 7 mm.
With these ~1mm UHP lamps you get a pure thrower with a reflector diameter of only 5-6cm / 2".
See ma_sha1's projects. I'm also running a self built 120W 1mm UHP.
If it's about a more usable torch like a Polarion, even smaller reflectors would do it (although I only know fixed mirrors among the 120W type).

Or I just might have overlooked some news which backs up or contradicts this?
I just've searched the HID area for more info but haven't found any.

PS: My 2nd question would be: how to cool a 250W device and stay somewhat water resistant?...


----------



## BVH (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Dan. Times still aren't that good but thought I'd check for any updates?


----------



## XeRay (Dec 27, 2012)

BVH said:


> Hi Dan. Times still aren't that good but thought I'd check for any updates?



Well, we will have a unit to outperform the Polarion, the wattage will be dual 50/70 watts, waterproof to a reasonable dive depth, electroformed reflector. 
Also a 35/50 watt model, for longer runtimes from each battery. 

Easy battery change over. All hard anodized aluminum housings. You should get the details from me here on CPF, by the end of March the latest. We will make a big splash when we unveil. I would announce and unveil in late Jan or early February, but I will be on an almost 4 weeks vacation / business trip. Late Jan. to late Feb. Once I am back and caught my breath, we will unveil it here 1st.


----------



## BVH (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 27, 2012)

Good news! Can't wait to see these models!


----------



## karlthev (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmmmm, any news????



Karl


----------



## XeRay (Apr 12, 2013)

karlthev said:


> Hmmmm, any news????Karl



Slightly behind the curve, other distractions. The project is on schedule, I am not. Should have some photos up by the end of this month.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, appreciated!


Karl


----------



## Roursch (Apr 13, 2013)

I would be very interested in this light if your going to sell to some of the member from CPF.

The thread seems to original say 250W, but its an old thread so. Is it going to be up to 70W or something only?


----------



## tdurand (Apr 13, 2013)

Grabs popcorn.....


----------



## windstrings (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't forget your 3D glasses! 
Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patriot (Apr 14, 2013)

Roursch said:


> The thread seems to original say 250W, but its an old thread so. Is it going to be up to 70W or something only?



I think there are two separate products, the original 250W light and something smaller and dive rated that's in the 50-70W range.


----------



## Patriot (May 2, 2013)

XeRay said:


> Sorry, I was out of country for almost 3 weeks. Business and Vacation both.
> 
> *Realistically 1st 1/2 of 2011*
> 
> Additionally, Our new dive light will release (production) *by the end of this year*. *(2011)* We have looked at every dive light on the market and believe we offer a superior unit to many we have looked at from around the world.





XeRay said:


> Well, we will have a unit to outperform the Polarion, the wattage will be dual 50/70 watts, waterproof to a reasonable dive depth, electroformed reflector.
> Also a 35/50 watt model, for longer runtimes from each battery.
> 
> Easy battery change over. All hard anodized aluminum housings. You should get the details from me here on CPF, by the *end of March the latest*. *(Dec.2012)* We will make a big splash when we unveil. I would announce and unveil in late Jan or early February, but I will be on an almost 4 weeks vacation / business trip. Late Jan. to late Feb. Once I am back and caught my breath, we will unveil it here 1st.





XeRay said:


> Slightly behind the curve, other distractions. The project is on schedule, I am not. Should have some photos up *by the end of this month*. *(April 2013)*




Seriously Dan?


----------



## XeRay (May 2, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361206-New-Lemax-LX70-Killer-Polarion-PH50

We were working with a local machinist in 2011, who never got things done. Finally we got with Lemax. 
The 250 watt project is going again for aviation. 24 VDC input only, 12V not practical. We are working with The company that makes the big helicopter search lights on that project. I am not authorized to repeat their name.


----------



## Patriot (May 2, 2013)

XeRay said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361206-New-Lemax-LX70-Killer-Polarion-PH50
> We are working with The company that makes the big helicopter search lights on that project. I am not authorized to repeat their name.



*** NIGHTSUN ***


When I saw the Lemax product in the other thread, I figured this is what the Xe50-70 was all about. I just couldn't believe that you let Lemax beat you to the announcement after all the delays and build up! :huh:

It would have been so much more fun had we found out through you a week ago, had a album full of product pictures and specs with XeVision's name on it, including beamshots by BVH, and with a group buy price ready to go. We love ya buddy but you really need to hire someone to manage your marketing side. 


Anyhow, it will be fun to see this unfold. A reflector that size at 70W should be incredible. My biggest complaint with higher wattage lights is they're either short run-time due to thermal or battery capacity, they're usually plastic, they're usually not water proof, never mind dive rated, and they usually use the lowest quality components available. The Xe50-70 solves all of those issues. All we need now is the price.


----------



## BVH (May 2, 2013)

Well, you've got my attention with the 250 Watt 24V unit in partnership with Spectrolab - if that's the unnamed entity. Will it be an airframe/landing gear mounted taxi and/or approach unit or some other "modifiable to quasi-handheld" format? 24V is not a problem for me.

I know I mentioned this a long time ago but it's fun to remember. Just out of high school, without ever having any love of flashlights/searchlights, I had a job interview at Spectrolab in Sun Valley (or maybe it's Sunland) just a few miles from where I lived. I decided to go back to school/college instead of go to work.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 3, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea _why_ I need a 250w HID....but I do.


----------



## XeRay (May 3, 2013)

BVH said:


> Will it be an airframe/landing gear mounted taxi and/or approach unit or some other "modifiable to quasi-handheld" format? 24V is not a problem for me.



It is being developed as a landing light for very large aircraft. Modification should be possible, as you asked. There will be a few configurations to cover a number of different aircraft applications.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 3, 2013)

I might need one just in case me and John Travolta decide to buy a very large aircraft. :devil:


----------



## Patriot (May 3, 2013)

BVH said:


> Well, you've got my attention with the 250 Watt 24V unit in partnership with Spectrolab - if that's the unnamed entity. Will it be an airframe/landing gear mounted taxi and/or approach unit or some other "modifiable to quasi-handheld" format? 24V is not a problem for me.
> 
> I know I mentioned this a long time ago but it's fun to remember. Just out of high school, without ever having any love of flashlights/searchlights, I had a job interview at Spectrolab in Sun Valley (or maybe it's Sunland) just a few miles from where I lived. I decided to go back to school/college instead of go to work.




I yeah, Nightsun is a model, not the maker....lol. Hand face!

The 250W unit is just your kind of light Bob. I would love to see you with a Xevision light of this scale!


----------



## BVH (May 3, 2013)

Yes, exciting stuff Patriot. But I am still very excited about seeing what my M134 gun light does at 600 Watts - when I finally get my lamp! It's been a while but I think I remember it being a 6 degree beam, so kind of floody but still, at 600 watts, should be something to see.


----------



## Patriot (May 6, 2013)

BVH said:


> I am still very excited about seeing what my M134 gun light does at 600 Watts - when I finally get my lamp! It's been a while but I think I remember it being a 6 degree beam, so kind of floody but still, at 600 watts, should be something to see.



Gosh Bob!! That's going to be incredible. I didn't even know that you were working on a project like this. I guess you had to pull out all the stops to beat the Surefire Annihilator.


----------



## windstrings (May 6, 2013)

600 watts eh? 
I bet that will remove a wart!.... 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## BVH (May 6, 2013)

Paul, how'd you miss this?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hort-Arc-M-134-Cannon-Light-INFANT-AN-ASQ-132


----------



## Patriot (May 6, 2013)

BVH said:


> Paul, how'd you miss this?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hort-Arc-M-134-Cannon-Light-INFANT-AN-ASQ-132




It was probably during one of my away times from CPF. I know, slap me! 

That's truly an amazing project Bob. I'll enjoy reading through the details later tonight.


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA (Dec 9, 2015)

Bringing this old VERY interesting thread back from the depths..Started back in 2010 by BVH. Any development to announce, XeRay?


----------



## XeRay (Dec 9, 2015)

FILA BRAZILIA said:


> Bringing this old VERY interesting thread back from the depths..Started back in 2010 by BVH. Any development to announce, XeRay?



We only went "so far" (proof of concept) with that 250 watt project. We had a prospective customer (paying development costs) for it at that time, but the need dried up when it did not have a fast warm-up capability which was only communicated to us late in the project development. The higher wattage "metal halide" bulbs that are suitable, do not have a fast warm-up capability, but they are very bright.


----------

